# Where to watch Wimbledon



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a gigantic TV but it's not hooked up and only used to watch a DVD every 2-3 months. Only regrets is this time of year. Wimbledon.

Murray's playing at 6 today. Good venue to watch it? Are bars still open even though they won't be selling booze? Suggestions for somewhere down on the DIFC end of town?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Goodfellas in both Tecom and Bur Dubai will have it on, no beers before 7.30 though.

Or hook your laptop up to the TV and stream it?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Too technologically sophisticated for me. Not got a clue how to do it.



The Rascal said:


> Or hook your laptop up to the TV and stream it?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> Or hook your laptop up to the TV and stream it?


And then struggle to find another link after one conks out (they inevitably do)


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Too technologically sophisticated for me. Not got a clue how to do it.


Call a little man out, they'll do it for you.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I have a gigantic TV but it's not hooked up and only used to watch a DVD every 2-3 months. Only regrets is this time of year. Wimbledon.
> 
> Murray's playing at 6 today. Good venue to watch it? Are bars still open even though they won't be selling booze? Suggestions for somewhere down on the DIFC end of town?


You have TV
You have Internet

All you need is an Android TV Box, install the Filmon app after connecting to your internet and the TV, then watch TV to your heart's content.

Seems a shame to have a big-ass TV and only use it every 2-3 months - I mean what are you? A technophobe?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> You have TV
> You have Internet
> 
> All you need is an Android TV Box, install the Filmon app after connecting to your internet and the TV, then watch TV to your heart's content.
> ...



     

Can someone translate this into English please?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LesFroggitts said:


> Android TV Box


Is that like Google Chromecast or something different?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Nah. Just can't be ******ed to take an interest. Have the time I watch a dvd I fall asleep 20 minutes in. 

Probably too late for today (or even this year) but for next year, what is an Andorid TV box? I googled it and it looks like your typical internet server box. But not same-same?

Daresay you also need a VPN?

Laptop is a Mac. Shouldn't be an issue?



LesFroggitts said:


> You have TV
> You have Internet
> 
> All you need is an Android TV Box, install the Filmon app after connecting to your internet and the TV, then watch TV to your heart's content.
> ...


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Nah. Just can't be ******ed to take an interest. Have the time I watch a dvd I fall asleep 20 minutes in.
> 
> Probably too late for today (or even this year) but for next year, what is an Andorid TV box? I googled it and it looks like your typical internet server box. But not same-same?
> 
> ...


Android TV box is a gizmo that'll convert a dumb tv into a smart tv - runs on the same operating system as Android phones - easy peasy to use.

No VPN needed for Filmon, they broadcast many many TV channels especially all the terrestrial free to air UK ones.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't worry chaps, I've msg'd her links.

Iggles saves the day again. Give me likes because i am cool like that.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Is that like Google Chromecast or something different?


Not Chromecast but one of these


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Not Chromecast but one of these


Are we allowed to openly talking about android boxes? Are they illegal here or not?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

iggles said:


> Are we allowed to openly talking about android boxes? Are they illegal here or not?


Why not, all they do is convert dumb goggleboxes into smart goggleboxes you'll find them in many of the major electronics stores here. Mine works a treat - it's amazing what you can do with them if you know how  You can even play Angry Birds on them LOL


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I have one, its amazing. 

I mainly use it for Filmon, and Navi X movies. I can watch any tv programme/film I want if I look hard enough.

Okay its not HD Sky quality but for a one purchase it equals one months hire of sky!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> You have TV
> You have Internet
> 
> All you need is an Android TV Box, install the Filmon app after connecting to your internet and the TV, then watch TV to your heart's content.
> ...


Further on from this comment, and from some PM's.

The android box I bought had everything preloaded. I didn't have to install anything, and literally it was plug everything in (easy as plugging in a wifi box) and then learn what channels best suit what i wanted to watch.

No need for illegal VPN's as well.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I use my iPad and an Apple TV. Have the Filmon app and a couple of other websites I stream movies and TV programs from and no need for anything that's not allowed


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

iggles said:


> Don't worry chaps, I've msg'd her links.
> 
> Iggles saves the day again. Give me likes because i am cool like that.


I've just found out Tallyho isn't female. :confused2:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

iggles, the gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Next you'll be telling us BedouGirl isn't actually a Bedou!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I dunno - just imagined "Tallyho" as an expats wife, who doesn't work, spends all her husbands money shopping and have coffee brunch with the girls. 

Whilst he slaves away 60 hours a week!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Next you'll be telling us BedouGirl isn't actually a Bedou!!


Hahahaha!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You got the second part correct. 



iggles said:


> I dunno - just imagined "Tallyho" as an expats wife, who doesn't work, spends all her husbands money shopping and have coffee brunch with the girls.
> 
> Whilst he slaves away 60 hours a week!


----------

